# Profanity filter?



## Terraism (Jan 26, 2002)

You know, I've been curious about this for a while - I've seen it mentioned that there is a profanity filter on the boards, but though I've sometimes seen a line of smileys where something else would have obviously gone, I've also seen things that most people I know would usually consider 'profane.'  Now, I normally learn by doing, but if there *isn't*...  That'd go over real well, I'm sure.  I'd really like to know - anyone?


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 26, 2002)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *You know, I've been curious about this for a while - I've seen it mentioned that there is a profanity filter on the boards, but though I've sometimes seen a line of smileys where something else would have obviously gone, I've also seen things that most people I know would usually consider 'profane.'  Now, I normally learn by doing, but if there isn't...  That'd go over real well, I'm sure.  I'd really like to know - anyone? *




Yes there's a ing Profanity filter!


----------



## graydoom (Jan 26, 2002)

Yes, there is a  profanity filter, and it filters out certain javascript-related words too!
 it!

Now re-enable HTML! Grrr....


----------



## nsruf (Jan 27, 2002)

Could someone please post the list of forbidden words for easy reference?


----------



## thatdarncat (Jan 27, 2002)

lol common sense dude 

A for effort though


----------



## Darkness (Jan 28, 2002)

nsruf said:
			
		

> *Could someone please post the list of forbidden words for easy reference?  *



Good one!


----------



## SpikeyFreak (Jan 28, 2002)

Just testing....







--Vulgar Spikey


----------



## Darkness (Jan 28, 2002)

On a decidedly un-nice note, this is also a good way to make lots of smilies at once if you need to...


----------



## Someguy (Jan 29, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *On a decidedly un-nice note, this is also a good way to make lots of smilies at once if you need to...  *




Already used this tid bit...


----------

